# Setting up a Wireless Router



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 23, 2006)

DSL just became available in my area, so I finally switched from dial up to Verizon DSL. I have a Laptop and a Linksys Wireless 'G' router; however, I cannot get the router to work. There are no other computers involved, so I do not need any networking done. I just want a wireless connection.

What must I do to get a wireless connection?


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 23, 2006)

Christopher,

What is your basic setup? Do you have the DSL filter on? (I think you need that - it comes from the DSL company).

My advice would be to call Verizon first, and then Linksys. They would likely be quickest to help you sicne they know their products in and out.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 23, 2006)

I have a DSL filter on. Verizon sent me a router and everything works fine as long as I am plugged-in. But when installing the Linksys, a connection cannot be made.

I really dread calling Verizon, so that is why I asked here. There are so many computer/voice-recognition hoops to go through that by the time I get to a real person (whom I can hardly understand) I am quite frustrated. But if no one has experience with this then I will have to do what I have to do.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 23, 2006)

Here is the live person cheat sheet page:
http://paulenglish.com/ivr/

The relevant info (which is not that helpful in this case):
Verizon DSL 800-567-6789 Say "Agent" repeatedly.

I can try and help with more information.

Your connection should be DSL--> WAN/LAN port --> Ethernet port on computer.

Make sure everything is plugged in. Cut the power to everything, and then repower-up in this order: (1) modem, (2) router, (3) computer. Give each device 2 minutes to completely power up. Tech support will ask you to do this anyway, so it is best to do it before you call.

If you have done this and it still does not work, it is likely Windows settings. If it does not work, and you want to call me instead of Verizon, you can. I've sent you a U2U with my number.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> Here is the live person cheat sheet page:
> http://paulenglish.com/ivr/
> 
> ...



This is priceless!




> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> I can try and help with more information.
> 
> Your connection should be DSL--> WAN/LAN port --> Ethernet port on computer.
> ...



I appreciate this, I will try this when I get home tonight.


----------

